# my dogs and their ride



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

now that the weather is mostly nice, the dogs seem to actually enjoy riding in their crates more than the back of the truck in the cab! 







my Big Boy and my She-pup


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

car2ner said:


> now that the weather is mostly nice, the dogs seem to actually enjoy riding in their crates more than the back of the truck in the cab!
> View attachment 416833
> 
> my Big Boy and my She-pup


Can't fit two of the larger ones back there? Hmm...
I'm going to have to figure out to go over the wheel wells...


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Are those Gunner Kennels? Do you like them?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I really do like the Gunner Kennels. They have the best if not one of the best crash rating test scores. Looking at the wear and tear of some of the expensive metal crates that fellow IPO club member have, I think they'll last longer, too. They have recently come out with custom covers to close the windows in bad weather. The kennels cost an arm and a leg but I expect them to last the life of the dogs.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> Can't fit two of the larger ones back there? Hmm...
> I'm going to have to figure out to go over the wheel wells...


nope, two large ones would not fit. Perhaps if they were turned sideways as if there were a hallway down one side of the truck bed. I didn't measure for that since I wanted the "medium" for my gal anyhow.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

car2ner said:


> I really do like the Gunner Kennels. They have the best if not one of the best crash rating test scores. Looking at the wear and tear of some of the expensive metal crates that fellow IPO club member have, I think they'll last longer, too. They have recently come out with custom covers to close the windows in bad weather. The kennels cost an arm and a leg but I expect them to last the life of the dogs.


We went with Gunner. They were the only ones that held up at all in crash testing. The other so called "crash proof" crates weren't.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Ok, how many of us have bought cars for our dogs? We've been doing it for decades. My most recent acquisition is a Honda Odyssey--love it! And of course, like every other IPO person on the planet, the first thing we did when we got it home was yank the rear seats out.

Hubby's ride is a Lexus SUV, great car but limited as far as crates go.

If car dealers would just start advertising how many crates their cars would hold.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

zetti said:


> Ok, how many of us have bought cars for our dogs? We've been doing it for decades. My most recent acquisition is a Honda Odyssey--love it! And of course, like every other IPO person on the planet, the first thing we did when we got it home was yank the rear seats out.
> 
> Hubby's ride is a Lexus SUV, great car but limited as far as crates go.
> 
> If car dealers would just start advertising how many crates their cars would hold.


Even when we had only our boy, we couldn't fit a crate into the back of our Prius, so I put a hammock across the back seat, a Chillspot bed in the back hatch area, and screens in the back windows. We basically turned the entire backseat into a crate. Still needed the back seat for passengers sometimes :wink2:


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

car2ner said:


> Even when we had only our boy, we couldn't fit a crate into the back of our Prius, so I put a hammock across the back seat, a Chillspot bed in the back hatch area, and screens in the back windows. We basically turned the entire backseat into a crate. Still needed the back seat for passengers sometimes :wink2:


Passengers? Never thought about those.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

zetti said:


> Passengers? Never thought about those.


You know, those people that want a ride and end up covered in dog fur?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> You know, those people that want a ride and end up covered in dog fur?


I require 24 hours notice for back seat passengers. It takes 3 hours to clear all the dog fur, sand and mud from my car interior. The last time I had non family member passengers, they commented on how nice my car smelled when they got in...if only they knew.


----------

